# Seventies Trivia Quiz



## Furryanimal (Jul 5, 2019)

http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-pass-a-random-1970s-trivia-quiz-/index.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

I took the quiz, would have got all of them right but one of the answers is wrong..

the question asked 'who was the man of a thousand glasses''?..the answer is Elton John..but instead it has answered Rod Stewart.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I took the quiz, would have got all of them right but one of the answers is wrong..
> 
> the question asked 'who was the man of a thousand glasses''?..the answer is Elton John..but instead it has answered Rod Stewart.



Yes-anyone else taking the quiz Ignore question 7!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

I got 7 out of 10 right !


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 3, 2020)

I got 7 too


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 3, 2020)

*70's Smart Hippie! *
You did great and passed this 70's trivia quiz! All the pot you smoked in the 70s didn't affect your memories. Great job!
i got five.
forgot i had done this before!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

*Did too much acid?

50%*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 9, 2020)

I got 7 right


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2020)

I got 5 right


----------

